# Need to get new 18650s



## Snape of Vape (13/7/17)

Hey everyone,

So I want to get a couple of batteries for my Reo Grand. My coils are between 0.8 and 1.2 single ohm coils so nothing crazy. I see the VTC6 listed on nkon.nl and I'm considering getting a few of those. Is there a reason not to? Rather HG2? Other options? Currently have some HG2s and I'm quite happy with them, have had VTC4s before and also didn't have any problems.

Open to suggestions if there are any others I should rather choose.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/17)

I'm no battery boffin but I must say the VTC6 is all I buy these days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (13/7/17)

Thanks Rob. I can pick them up for under €6 a battery so currently they will be my choice. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks Rob. I can pick them up for under €6 a battery so currently they will be my choice.



Wow that is cheap! We pay R240 a battery here.


----------



## Snape of Vape (13/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that is cheap! We pay R240 a battery here.


https://www.nkon.nl/sony-us18650vtc6.html

I guess that's the same version you guys are getting? Have to say these guys are incredibly cheap on all batteries 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/17)

Hi @Snape of Vape , nice to see you again on the forum.

I wanted a good battery for my Reos, mostly single coils and around the 0.5 to 0.8 ohm mark.
So around 8 to 10 amps max.

I actually made contact with Mooch about a year ago and asked him about this. He explained that for a given amp draw, one should tend to then go for a battery that provides the max capacity.

At 8-10 amps at the time he said the most usable mah came from the LG HG2 (brown) or the Samsung 30-Q (pink).

Have been using the HG2 brown batts in my Reos now for about a year and am very happy with their performance and capacity. My only complaint is that their wrapper is perhaps not as strong as the wrappers on other batteries (eg the samsung blue smurfs 25R or the old Efests I have - but dont use much anymore)

Hope that helps


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/7/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Snape of Vape , nice to see you again on the forum.
> 
> I wanted a good battery for my Reos, mostly single coils and around the 0.5 to 0.8 ohm mark.
> So around 8 to 10 amps max.
> ...


Thanks Silver, I currently have the brown ones and my issues is also with the wrapper  
I'll try out the VTCs for now and see how they hold up.

I haven't been on here in ages, things are quite busy this side but I will try to check in every now and then. 
I also saw I got tagged in a post in May that I never got a notification for...


----------



## Silver (14/7/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks Silver, I currently have the brown ones and my issues is also with the wrapper
> I'll try out the VTCs for now and see how they hold up.
> 
> I haven't been on here in ages, things are quite busy this side but I will try to check in every now and then.
> I also saw I got tagged in a post in May that I never got a notification for...



Ok great stuff
Let us know how the VTC batts go after youve had a chance to test them out

Lots happening on this side too...


----------



## Andre (14/7/17)

I have been using the brown LGs and pink Samsungs for some time, but get better battery time from the latter. Have lately acquired some VTC6s, and feels to me as if they give me even better battery time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Andre said:


> I have been using the brown LGs and pink Samsungs for some time, but get better battery time from the latter. Have lately acquired some VTC6s, and feels to me as if they give me even better battery time.



@Andre am I right in thinking the wrapper on the pink Samsung is a bit more robust than the brown LGs?

And how is the wrapper on the VTC6 compared?


----------



## Andre (15/7/17)

Silver said:


> @Andre am I right in thinking the wrapper on the pink Samsung is a bit more robust than the brown LGs?
> 
> And how is the wrapper on the VTC6 compared?


I have had as many nicks on the pinks as on the browns. So far the greens are holding up very well and my gut feel is that their wraps are more robust, but time will tell.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Andre said:


> I have had as many nicks on the pinks as on the browns. So far the greens are holding up very well and my gut feel is that their wraps are more robust, but time will tell.



On that note @Andre - do you remember the purple Efests?
Those wrappers were super solid!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M5000 (16/8/17)

Been looking out for batteries and seen some pretty huge pricing differences between vendors.. Thought these were great prices so want to share if anyone is looking, Samsung 25R R120 and LG HB2 R130 at @Vapers Corner and Sony VTC4 R160 and 2 x LG HB2 with plastic case bundle for R299 at @Vape Hyper

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

